# This is on ebay....



## timmyc (Aug 9, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130419063967&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 10, 2010)

I really like the fenders.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 10, 2010)

The fenders came from someone on the forum


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 10, 2010)

Anybody ask how fast it is?


----------



## timmyc (Aug 11, 2010)

I can go between 25 - 30 mph depending on terrain...fast enough to hurt yourself if your not carefull... The fenders came with the bike origianally. If anyone does these fenders on the forum I would like to get in touch with them....


----------

